# My 5 year DP/DR cured?



## AnonymousUser (Dec 20, 2014)

Hello,

I'm not sure if I have posted in the right place. If not, sorry, just move the post.
The first post I ever made to this forum was over 5 years ago. If you are interested, heres the link to it: https://www.dpselfhelp.com/forum/index.php?/topic/49468-can-someone-please-help-me/
I made this post the first day my DP/DR started, probably one of the most overwhelming days of my life, especially at 14 years of age.

Anyway, here I am over 5 years on. Im now 19, nearly 20, and I believe I have FINALLY overcome my DP/DR.
Honestly, I could write a book about the whole experience there is just so much to say. Ive had constant DP/DR for over 5 years, no break, it literally became normality to me. I wont explain what it was like to have it because I'm guessing anybody reading this already knows what its like so I dont need to explain. Ive found it very difficult though, because NOBODY can understand what its like for somebody experiencing it unless they have experienced it themselves so speaking to anybody about it is difficult. I just grew to live with it and speak to nobody about it as i just got used to it.
About a week ago, I was laying in bed in the darkness of my room looking at the wall in front of me just thinking about life. I was just relaxing, chilling and having some deep thoughts to myself. Literally, all of a sudden it was like my FOV just changed and in a few seconds everything literally just looked different?Honestly it was like i'd taken a drug, the way I felt and everything around me just looked DIFFERENT. In a good way. I started laughing and smiling to myself because I realised the DP/DR feelings i'd had for years were gone!Just like that! It felt too good to be true, i thought it couldnt be right. Ever since then ive felt the same, I think i can safely say my DP/DR has dissappeared? 
It went like the flick of a switch, but adapting back to 'normal' hasn't been like a flick of a switch. 5 years of it, it became my normality, i had accepted that i would be that way forever, then suddenly for it to go isnt just a simple switchover. I'm getting more and more used to 'normal' feelings of no DP/DR each day but its going to take time. Going from having all the symptoms which led to a completely different perception of myself and the world around me and then back to 'normal' is definitley wierd. But wow, its so much better, I feel so much happier since. 
I know there are lots of recovery stories etc and this is mine. I wanted to post this, to give anybody with DP/DR hope that it won't last forever and you will overcome it. Its possible. I know that when I was suffering with it for the first few years, before I accepted it, hearing recovery stories gave me hope so maybe this will do the same for somebody else too. I have tried to keep this simpler and not overexplain, because there is so much to say, but if anybody reading this has any questions/queries I'm more than willing to answer them.

Thankyou for taking the time to read this.


----------



## Skapolloarigato (Apr 23, 2020)

How are you so sure you got out of DP?? , can you elaborate what difference you felt " BEFORE DP, DURING DP, AFTER DP" ?


----------



## Cali123 (Jan 5, 2019)

Yeah please elaborate.. I’m confused. you blinked and it was gone? What symptoms did you have that’s different now?


----------



## Respekta (Feb 14, 2019)

Same for me, not 100% recovered but I was laying in my bed and I noticed something "strange" I felt like having a panic attack but different; Everything kinda changed and I felt "normal". I went outside and everything was like it was before DP/DR I was actually scared and I know exactly how you feel. I thought I am already back to "normal" with my DP/DR but after that all my crazy thoughts and stuff like that almost went completely away.

My DP/DR went away ( I still have it for some hours, but it gets better everyday ) bc I took medication which reduced my anxiety tremendously.


----------



## badsidejoe (Dec 8, 2019)

@respekta
Which medication?


----------



## Respekta (Feb 14, 2019)

badsidejoe said:


> @respekta
> Which medication?


sertraline and promethazine, sertraline doesn´t help that much but promethazine helps a lot


----------



## Trith (Dec 31, 2019)

Respekta said:


> sertraline and promethazine, sertraline doesn´t help that much but promethazine helps a lot


I dont think you can judge a medicin based on only one person's experience. If it was true that sertraline never worked for anyone, then it wouldn't even exist. Personally sertraline was super efficient at decreasing my anxiety and dark thoughts, and it also removed my DPDR almost completely. Unfortunately it also gave me beginnings of hallucinations. So, you see, it depends on people. That's why psychiatrists generally don't know immediately what you should take but have you try different things.


----------



## Zayniii (May 31, 2020)

AnonymousUser said:


> Hello,
> 
> I'm not sure if I have posted in the right place. If not, sorry, just move the post.
> The first post I ever made to this forum was over 5 years ago. If you are interested, heres the link to it: https://www.dpselfhelp.com/forum/index.php?/topic/49468-can-someone-please-help-me/
> ...


That happened to me a couple times aswell. Where I suddenly came back to reality and myself, once it was for a few minutes while I was laying in bed and once I went out shopping, came home and dp/dr disappeared, but then it came back  I have immense hope tho, Im only 18 and i've had it for 5 years, since 13


----------



## Findyourself1997 (Aug 6, 2020)

Did u recover from eye floater or did u see any people who recovered from eye floaters ?


----------

